# New 3" center snorkle how to.



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay guys, did my own 3 inch center snorkel with with the help an information from about three other different write ups. i will say now i went a slightly more drastic route but i beilive its still simple and effective. let me know what you guys think. constructive criticism is appreciated lol.

first i decided to do the cvt exhaust just for the simple fact its the eaisest one to do. using a 3" to 2" coupler i went from there routing it off of the cvt housing.










next i decided to figure out how the hell i was gonna route the 3" center snorke. i decided to come off of the airbox with a 3" rubber 90* and put it in between the steering shaft and the frame then connect and 3" street 90* on the end of that facing twords the center of the bike. once done i clamped it all down.










After that i connected a 5-6" piece of 3" pvc, in order to clear my frame/ front rear rack mount bar, conected it to the 90* and put another 90* on the end of it to face it upward. heres where i ran into issues. once turned up i realized my radiator stock mount "bar" that ran across the top of the radiator when in the stock position. radiator was racked at the time so no big deal just decided to cut it. i can still go back to stock sense my mounting holes are still there if need be. the bar that is cut now is shown bellow.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

next I went ahead and ran my cvt intake. this ended up beiung a little tricky, trying to find out how to get it on the left side. i used the stock rubber hose off the intake and extended it with some 2" pvc. then put a 90* on it to turn it to the left side of the bike.









i ran the pipe across the bike under the air intake pipe and out the left side of the bike by the front shock, using two 45*s to make a minor "s" curve. put and 90* on the end of that to turn it upward and made a "C" once i got to the top of the frame.










ran another small section of pipe with another 90* to turn it upward and linked them all together. 


















chopped the tops of the pipes, glued all of my conections after i marked them with a sharpie and ajusted. Then finally drilled the holes in my plastics and took her for a ride.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Let me know what you guys think, like i said constructive criticsim is appreciated lol


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

looks good , just have to get the front cover piece back on


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks awesome bro. Pressure wash your brute man, I would have scotch brighten those headers already.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks good. Like the long-sweep on the intake. 

Hay just FYI, did you guys know that the CV exhaust boot on the KFX 700 faces forward ..and...it will fit the Brute.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

wood butcher said:


> looks good , just have to get the front cover piece back on




Thanks butcher, yeah i got the front cover back on. i problably need to post some updated pictures. this was from about 2 months ago, just never got around to making a how-to. 



tx_brute_rider said:


> Looks awesome bro. Pressure wash your brute man, I would have scotch brighten those headers already.


thanks TX. the brute is now clean, still havnt tended to the headers though. this was litterally a couple hours after we went ride at tower trax. 



nmkawierider said:


> Looks good. Like the long-sweep on the intake.
> 
> Hay just FYI, did you guys know that the CV exhaust boot on the KFX 700 faces forward ..and...it will fit the Brute.


thanks NMK. and yeah i knew about that but decided to work with what i had. lol


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

looks good, real close to what i did


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Took u long enough to make a rite up. Nice job with it.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks kid

Lol what do you expect Aaron. How's your trip to Texas so far?


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

new updated pictures with collar on....


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks good! Keep an eye on that steering shaft collar bolt that is up against the rubber 90 connected to the air box-->over time it could possibly rub through. Pics #2 and #5 show what I am talking about.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Looks good. Like the long-sweep on the intake.
> 
> Hay just FYI, did you guys know that the CV exhaust boot on the KFX 700 faces forward ..and...it will fit the Brute.


yes sir, thats how mine is done now since I redid my snorks....brand new from one end to the other. got me a spare boot the other day along with a kfx clutch cover (my next mod)


Senative those snorks look pretty good pushed up behind the radiator, I just don't think I could persuade myself to cut my plastics lol. Have to make a trip to Louisianna one of these days and meet up with you and LM83 for a ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

finished product looks good! :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ my bad....southernbrute I'm reading multiple posts and got mixed up when I was typing...but still need to all get together one weekend


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Looks good southern !!!

Boy for the life of me southern I can't see how you ended up with too much air from your 3 " snork. It has 4- 90's on it which should help restrict somewhat. I'm at a loss!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah,looks good. I like the painted Rad too. I hadn't seen snorks in that configuration until today. I like the 2 behind the one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

outskirtsdweller said:


> Looks good! Keep an eye on that steering shaft collar bolt that is up against the rubber 90 connected to the air box-->over time it could possibly rub through. Pics #2 and #5 show what I am talking about.


yeah I saw that when I was doing the snorkles. Havnt figured out a solution yet for that but if I do I will let you know.


Polaris425 said:


> finished product looks good! :rockn:


 Thanks Jon.



filthyredneck said:


> ^ my bad....southernbrute I'm reading multiple posts and got mixed up when I was typing...but still need to all get together one weekend


It's okay filthy lol. It didn't take that much persuation for me considering my plastics are rough as it is. And most deffinatly when ever you head this way in our neck of the woods let me know. I'll take off a couple of days. 




wyo58 said:


> Looks good southern !!!
> 
> Boy for the life of me southern I can't see how you ended up with too much air from your 3 " snork. It has 4- 90's on it which should help restrict somewhat. I'm at a loss!


 Thanks. And you and me both. Can't figure it out at all. 



2010Bruterider said:


> Yeah,looks good. I like the painted Rad too. I hadn't seen snorks in that configuration until today. I like the 2 behind the one.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


That's exactly why I went this route. Never seen it before. Also I do have to say it takes way less visual room away from you when ridding instead of having 3 pipes side by side


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

southernbrute750 said:


> new updated pictures with collar on....


Ahh, now that's more like it.Lol, looking sharp now


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks tx. Looks like now I'm bed lining the whole bike so bike should look better in a week or two


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

southernbrute750 said:


> Thanks tx. Looks like now I'm bed lining the whole bike so bike should look better in a week or two


Let me know how much this ends up costing you and how well it cleans up after you get it muddy. I want to do mine as well. Heck find out if theyd cut you a better deal if you do two sets of plastic and I may go in half if I have it.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

What did you use to get the prastics and tires to come out so nice?


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

eagleeye76 said:


> What did you use to get the prastics and tires to come out so nice?


In what the new updated pictures? All that is is bring the bike to a car self pressure washer and using the foam soap brush and the pressure washer itself


And filthy ill go ahead and check in to it. If anything what I'm thinking about doing as I said in the other thread, I'm thinking about buying the duplicolor spray gun and the one gallon jug and spray my own plastics. If I do that and get good reliable results I may see if anybody else would be interested in it and spray there plastics for them since I will have the spray kits gun and what not.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^gotcha, that'd work too. I think that the spray on products that you have done like linex and such are sprayed on hot...but don't remember where I heard that from so forgive me if I'm wrong. That'd be the only real difference I guess.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Umm good sir u better wait for me to get back. Ive been there for most all ur projects so dont get ancy. Lol and the trip is good so far lots of water, sun, deer, food, and boats, and alittle 4wheelin. Sunk it to the gas tank almost here on the beach. Not gonna lie i was scared it sucked some water in but i was good.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

just gotta make sure i do it in the sun hahahah. if not i can find a way to make it warm before i spray it. depending on how hot it needs to be.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

hahaha great aaron the one time you decide to be ballsy and sink the bike im not there lmao


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Wll Filthy... i was going outside to take a picture of my setup.. I heard someone walking around my yard... Kinda suspicious. But my plastics aren't cut, my rad kit it just huge lol. I'll take a pic tommorow.... hopefully my brutes still out there


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Nevermind, i'm dumb..... 
Here are some pics of my setup. Moved the tips a little, they kept slipping below each other and it didn't look good. I turned the side ones, i may do something else, never know....
Oh and those 3" snorks look smooth in the updated pics. I didnt like them in the first ones.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks senative. And yeah I agree. I like them better in the updated pictures as well. Looks a lot better with that black collar on.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol sorry matt. Ia was on the beach and decided to see how deep i can really go. The mudlites are holding there own in the sand so far. Dude u would love it out here


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sanative im digging those snorks. I was thinking of doing mine that way except with 2.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Mine are with 2". I don't really see any performance loss from stock intake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks really good. I'm happy with my 2" cause I didn't have to cut anymore plastic than needed. Nice write up tho! 

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

DaveMK1 said:


> Looks really good. I'm happy with my 2" cause I didn't have to cut anymore plastic than needed. Nice write up tho!
> 
> Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


 
thanks, as i told filthy my plastics arnt in great shape. so it didnt take to much convincing.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Looks good. Did u extend the vent lines up?


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yessum. All vent lines were ran up to the pod. Thought about running them higher but went for the cleaner "hidden" look.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Im wanting to extend my snorkles up. I want my vent lines to extend up w the smirks. Im like u though I want a clean look. Greenkitty told me how to tie them in w the snorks but haven't got around to it.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, I just don't see a need for it. Water will never go over my pod. And even if I bail off in something deeper than expected, the bike floats with realitive ease so again it will never go ovwr the pod. Really the only ones I was worried about was crankcase vent lines. Just made a few loops then ran it to the pod, that way there's less of a chance of water getting down there if I do sink it that deep.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I've had a dew close calls. Im wanting to do it for peace of mind mainly.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Not to jack the thread, but do I need
To run the crankcase hose up if I go deep? I'm talking airbox deep at the most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

That's cheap insurence. It would only take 5 minutes and its not challenging to do at all. IMO I would


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

See i've been up to the airbox before with no leaks. I'll do it next time i have the plastics off i guess, which should be soon


----------

